# ecoTech Mp10-Mp40



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey there, i have a 45g tank and was wondering weither i should get 1 Mp40 or go with 1 or 2 Mp10s. I think 1 Mp10 is sufficient but let me know what u think.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Go with MP40 is more flexible for future.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I've an mp40 running on a 40 gallon breeder and it's perfect for it. You can adjust the flow rate down if you find it's too much. I have mine running at around 70 %.


----------

